# Is it possible to dye over Indigo?



## xNeurocancer (Oct 9, 2009)

So I dyed my hair with the 'henna' from www.lush.co.uk & to be quite honest i'm sick of smelling like a tramp whilst dying it & it's just becoming too tedious, I'm just wondering if anyone knows of a way to dye over it because i've heard it's impossible.

Fankooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

....


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a discussion about dyeing over hair that's been colored with henna from Lush: lushcosmetics: Dying over Caca with Chemical Box Dyes


----------

